# Maximale Kapazität von Datenbanken



## miketech (27. Dez 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe eine Datenbank mit voraussichtlich unter anderem einer Tabelle mit bis zu 10 Mio. Tupeln. Normal würde ich der Bequemlichkeit halber MySQL nehmen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie MySQL bei Tabellen dieser Größe skaliert? Oder fliegt mir das vielleicht dann um die Ohren?

Oder gibt es etwas, was ihr mir für solche Tabellen besonders ans Herz legen könnt? 

Abfrage- und Einfügeoperationen sind weitestgehend gleichverteilt.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## abollm (28. Dez 2006)

miketech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Datenbank mit voraussichtlich unter anderem einer Tabelle mit bis zu 10 Mio. Tupeln. Normal würde ich der Bequemlichkeit halber MySQL nehmen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie MySQL bei Tabellen dieser Größe skaliert? Oder fliegt mir das vielleicht dann um die Ohren?
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, wird das Heise-Forum auf www.heise.de mit einer MySQL-DB betrieben. Du kannst dich ja dort einmal erkundigen, wie die Erfahrungen sind. Einer der Webadmins ist Wolfgang Schemmel.

Von der Anzahl der Beiträge hatten die dieses Jahr das 10 Millionste Foren-Posting gefeiert:

http://www.heise.de/extras/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=10000000&forum_id=7262


----------



## huckfinn (3. Jan 2007)

Bei bestimmten Tabellentypen (MyISAM) in MySQL < 5.0 kann es bei einer Tabellengröße  von mehr als 4GB zu Problemen kommen da diese direkt auf das Filesystem abgebildet werden in kein Paging benutzen. 

BIs denne Huck


----------

